# Best part of Vapecon for you



## Wilco

Hi Guys, Myself and a lot of my vaping friends see vapecon as the best day out for the past 3 years.

Please share your reasons why you like going to vapecon every year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Wilco 
Gives us as organisers a lot of pleasure to read this
Am following...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Other than being involved in the planning etc my favourite part is seeing all the people, many of whom we only interact with during the year online.

Seeing them face to face and having a chat, laugh and vape together is very special for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I personally enjoy the camaraderie between all the like minded people, meeting the online acquaintances face-to-face and getting to know the people behind the online shops that i need to rely on most of the time. Being so isolated from the greater vaping community out here back in the "Boendoes" really makes VapeCon special for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Wilco

@Silver you are 100% correct the people is the best, Standing in line in front of the gates waiting for the event to begin, everybody is joking, full of energy, getting free coffee (Rebel Revolution Vapecon 2018) and VAPING.

After reading this forum for about 2 years and meeting so many great people in the past years. This is truly a Vape Family get together not just another exhibition.

I switched over to Vaping in 2016 used the basic equipment. At Vapecon I bought myself a smok alien and tfv8 tank with RBA deck. 
Being a complete noob someone at vapecon (wish I could remember his name) spent +-2 hours showing me how to rebuild my new toy. Building from that I now have 7 Tanks countless mods. 

Following that Vapecon 2018 - I started with DIY Juice. The knowledge that was shared money can't buy  

And to sum up. Every year I invite smoker friends to this event, and every year they are converted and never looking back to stinkies. 

This event truly changed my life and 17 others I know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It is a pity that Vapecon is only held in Gauteng. Capetonians (and many others) are Vapecon challenged. Our only benefit is to hear about it from other forum members who are able to attend. 

It's kind of like being a kid who isn't invited to the birthday party of someone in his/her class. You hear about it on Monday but that is all. 

It would be great if the companies represented at Vapecon could be encouraged to provide "Vapecon" specials, giveaways, competitions etc. for forum members who live far from Gauteng.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is a pity that Vapecon is only held in Gauteng. Capetonians (and many others) are Vapecon challenged. Our only benefit is to hear about it from other forum members who are able to attend.
> 
> It's kind of like being a kid who isn't invited to the birthday party of someone in his/her class. You hear about it on Monday but that is all.
> 
> It would be great if the companies represented at Vapecon could be encouraged to provide "Vapecon" specials, giveaways, competitions etc. for forum members who live far from Gauteng.


This is how I feel about Vape fest in CPT aswell! Luckily I only have to travel 450km to get to VapeCon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wilco said:


> @Silver you are 100% correct the people is the best, Standing in line in front of the gates waiting for the event to begin, everybody is joking, full of energy, getting free coffee (Rebel Revolution Vapecon 2018) and VAPING.
> 
> After reading this forum for about 2 years and meeting so many great people in the past years. This is truly a Vape Family get together not just another exhibition.
> 
> I switched over to Vaping in 2016 used the basic equipment. At Vapecon I bought myself a smok alien and tfv8 tank with RBA deck.
> Being a complete noob someone at vapecon (wish I could remember his name) spent +-2 hours showing me how to rebuild my new toy. Building from that I now have 7 Tanks countless mods.
> 
> Following that Vapecon 2018 - I started with DIY Juice. The knowledge that was shared money can't buy
> 
> And to sum up. Every year I invite smoker friends to this event, and every year they are converted and never looking back to stinkies.
> 
> This event truly changed my life and 17 others I know.



Wow, that is remarkable @Wilco 
Great to hear that!
Your enthusiasm is superb, thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wilco

Vapecon 2019 spoils






Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Wimmas

It was great discovering new juices and meeting new people!

Friendliest guys ever from Cape Town selling Pulse juice - tons of flavor! I just had to buy some and now regret not buying more.

Discovered the juice from the UK "Ultimate Puff Eliquids"... Every juice I tasted was authentic and I had to buy some. Got a bottle of Red Velvet Cookies and it's yummy.

Must say there were a few international vendors who really represented. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkMyth

Was my first year at vapecon and its just the atmosphere all day round that made the experience amazing ... will definatly be coming back next year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Wilco said:


> @Silver you are 100% correct the people is the best, Standing in line in front of the gates waiting for the event to begin, everybody is joking, full of energy, getting free coffee (Rebel Revolution Vapecon 2018) and VAPING.
> 
> After reading this forum for about 2 years and meeting so many great people in the past years. This is truly a Vape Family get together not just another exhibition.
> 
> I switched over to Vaping in 2016 used the basic equipment. At Vapecon I bought myself a smok alien and tfv8 tank with RBA deck.
> Being a complete noob someone at vapecon (wish I could remember his name) spent +-2 hours showing me how to rebuild my new toy. Building from that I now have 7 Tanks countless mods.
> 
> Following that Vapecon 2018 - I started with DIY Juice. The knowledge that was shared money can't buy
> 
> And to sum up. Every year I invite smoker friends to this event, and every year they are converted and never looking back to stinkies.
> 
> This event truly changed my life and 17 others I know.



@Wilco Spoken from the heart!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Other than being involved in the panning etc my favourite part is seeing all the people, many of whom we only interact with during the year online.
> 
> Seeing them face to face and having a chat, laugh and vape together is very special for me.



@Silver I wonder what you are feeling and doing tonight? Is the adrenalin still pumping, or are you utterly exhausted and in a slump?
One thing is for certain - you pulled off a brilliant VapeCon by the sounds of it!!!

A huge congratulations to you Silver and your team! You all worked hard so that others could play hard!!

​

I'll see you next year. I've already told my main clients that I'll be on leave, with no internet, as from 1 AUGUST to mid-Sept. next year lol. And I'll probably book in to the hotel two days early too - just in case!!! There is NO WAY that I'm going to miss VapeCon next year!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA

Best part for me.....

I mentioned a few good things in other thread but here are a few interesting things I would like give a mention as well.
PRO'S
1. Stage setup - LOOKED INTERNATIONAL
2. Food stalls - never seen a mobile pizza truck (amaze balls) 
3. Very good coffee
4. Clean toilets
5. The attention to detail regarding the vape culture (tables for wicking the new mods, the space to move around, the floor layout, branding(vendors was easy to spot)
6. The friendly support staff
7. The MC was of the Chainz
8. Helpful vendors all of them
9. Kick ass sound
10. Clean venue even on the next day
11. Promo girls..... Need i say more guys
12. soooo many juices
Cons.
1. The lack of DIY items (no concentrates, no base mixes, no hardware)
Let me clarify: I DIY, and I was curious to see a vendor with 2 one shots for sale I tried them and it was amazing but not what I expected.
2. Wearing the name badges
Let me clarify: when I found my badge my eyes lit up like a kid, I felt the sense of being part of something bigger chatting with you guys (rubbing elbows with the who's who of vaping in South Africa) I knew when I put my badge on I was going to meet you great people, but in the back of my mind I had the feeling that we would be treated differently somehow.

I have a suggestion to this regard -
A promo goody bag made up by the vendors, stuff we could help market their respective brands like a hat(DIAMOND VENDORS or t-shirt(ECIGGSSA) or a Addy stand(not sure who) it doesnt have to cost alot. The cost could be recovered from paying let's say R50 more per ticket for ECIGGSSA forum members that RSVP and payable at venue (just an idea) different obviously from the support staff

I dunno I'm just spit balling here, please don't crucify me over this I'm just giving my honest opinion here, I might be full of crap or I might have a valid point it's up to the reader of this thread.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is a pity that Vapecon is only held in Gauteng. Capetonians (and many others) are Vapecon challenged. Our only benefit is to hear about it from other forum members who are able to attend.
> 
> It's kind of like being a kid who isn't invited to the birthday party of someone in his/her class. You hear about it on Monday but that is all.
> 
> It would be great if the companies represented at Vapecon could be encouraged to provide "Vapecon" specials, giveaways, competitions etc. for forum members who live far from Gauteng.



Great idea @Puff the Magic Dragon! An online VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

Meeting the Legend @Rob Fisher 

Seeing the absolutely fantastic work that @Silver @Christos and @Rob Fisher did on the venue turned out beautiful.
Putting faces behind the forum names.

The empty bank account after buying too much juice. 
And the absolute amazing day out. 

Thank you so much I had a blast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Having an excuse for the kids to go to Ouma and Oupa for the weekend...

Meeting people that you chat to everyday.

Tasting so many juices that your taste buds go on strike.

Just to be able to vape without explaining to a sceptic the why's and how's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I wonder what you are feeling and doing tonight? Is the adrenalin still pumping, or are you utterly exhausted and in a slump?
> One thing is for certain - you pulled off a brilliant VapeCon by the sounds of it!!!
> 
> A huge congratulations to you Silver and your team! You all worked hard so that others could play hard!!
> 
> View attachment 176467​
> 
> I'll see you next year. I've already told my main clients that I'll be on leave, with no internet, as from 1 AUGUST to mid-Sept. next year lol. And I'll probably book in to the hotel two days early too - just in case!!! There is NO WAY that I'm going to miss VapeCon next year!!!!!!!!!!!



@Hooked, thanks for that
I am lying down in my hotel bed right now after helping the team pack up the banners and after going for a dinner.

I am feeling quite exhausted but very happy at the same time.

Happy that the event went as well as it did and that we managed to do what we intended. Also that there were so many happy attendees and vendors. Many vendors came up to us during the event and asked if they could sign up for 2020. There were no grumpy faces - just smiles all round. 

Reading the positive commentary here means a heck of a lot to me personally. And to our whole team. I find VapeCon a big challenge. It is difficult to manage so many things at once and when I see positive feedback like this from people, it is hugely satisfying. 

I have to apologize to those who came up to me at VapeCon and I couldn’t talk for long. I felt so bad having to move on but it’s like a ginormous wedding and trying to speak to everyone. You want to spend time with all the people but it’s physically impossible. I wish I had the chance to chat to each and every person I know on the forum who attended but we were running on an extremely tight schedule and had very little time to spare after doing what needed to be done and sorting out problems that came up. 

I am going to take a break for a few days just to sleep and spend time with the family, who I haven’t seen since Tuesday. Then more work will commence to prepare the photos and the video. 

What a week it was - experiences and memories for a lifetime

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ahh, let’s see
1. The Coffee in the queue at 5:30 courtesy of Rebel Revolution Vape to get the mood going and reminiscing with friends over a nice cuppa.
2. Seeing @Cor defrost after a all nighter in front of the gate. I may join him next year, don’t tell him that yet! @Friep will have to supply moral support, and somebody has to see that I behave myself.
3. @Rob Fisher and his jokes in the queue with all to get anticipation up, and @Silver making final arrangements for the synchronized stampede.
4. The full orchestrated stampede on gate opening, with no one getting trampled, they teach you well in the run up.
5. Visiting and meeting new exhibitors and trying so many new things. Not to mention those ufo’s in the air while queueing, my coordination is getting better every year, awesome prezzies if you can catch them.
6. Missing the Taco kombi again as my timing sucked, next year that’s my first stop, be ready.
7. Having strangers approach until their name badges show its someone you know so well on forum, and then start a new chat in person. One more to join and talk to in next years queue.
8. Meeting the legend from Cape Town @Moerse Rooikat who made the trip to represent, now to get one of us Vaalies to attend one of their vape meets.
9. Promo Girls, hart pilletjie tyd. Haven’t walked that upright and koskas in borskas out in a long time.
10. The experience like no other on the day, the people, the exhibitors, the goodies, the chats and advice, and a slight sad feeling when you leave through those blue gates.
11. Immediately starting to look forward to Vapecon 2020. See you all again next year!
12. Knowing that due to all involved from ECIGSSA and exhibitors it’s going to be great again! A big thank you to all [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] and everyone for your time and effort for us, the vapers of SA.
13. To @Christos , thanks for that pin meneer, I may have been very popular without, or just plainly out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Ahh, let’s see
> 1. The Coffee in the queue at 5:30 courtesy of Rebel Revolution Vape to get the mood going and reminiscing with friends over a nice cuppa.
> 2. Seeing @Cor defrost after a all nighter in front of the gate. I may join him next year, don’t tell him that yet! @Friep will have to supply moral support, and somebody has to see that I behave myself.
> 3. @Rob Fisher and his jokes in the queue with all to get anticipation up, and @Silver making final arrangements for the synchronized stampede.
> 4. The full orchestrated stampede on gate opening, with no one getting trampled, they teach you well in the run up.
> 5. Visiting and meeting new exhibitors and trying so many new things. Not to mention those ufo’s in the air while queueing, my coordination is getting better every year, awesome prezzies if you can catch them.
> 6. Missing the Taco kombi again as my timing sucked, next year that’s my first stop, be ready.
> 7. Having strangers approach until their name badges show its someone you know so well on forum, and then start a new chat in person. One more to join and talk to in next years queue.
> 8. Meeting the legend from Cape Town @Moerse Rooikat who made the trip to represent, now to get one of us Vaalies to attend one of their vape meets.
> 9. Promo Girls, hart pilletjie tyd. Haven’t walked that upright and koskas in borskas out in a long time.
> 10. The experience like no other on the day, the people, the exhibitors, the goodies, the chats and advice, and a slight sad feeling when you leave through those blue gates.
> 11. Immediately starting to look forward to Vapecon 2020. See you all again next year!
> 12. Knowing that due to all involved from ECIGSSA and exhibitors it’s going to be great again! A big thank you to all g0g and everyone for your time and effort for us, the vapers of SA.
> 13. To @Christos , thanks for that pin meneer, I may have been very popular without, or just plainly out.



Well said, @Room Fogger. Your words bring the reality of VapeCon home to those who weren't there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

The highlight for me was just seeing how big the vape community really is! And how varied!
Was stunned when I spotted @Safz_b !!! Way to represent!!!

Getting to meet @Silver and @Rob Fisher was another highlight for me. Wish we could have chatted longer, but I get how busy you guys were. Even so, @Silver did take a moment to give me advice when I asked for it. Really appreciate it.

Thanks to @Silver @Rob Fisher @Christos @Alex @Kuhlkatz and all the other VapeCon staff for making this event happen. I'm definitely coming back next year.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TyTy

Best part is seeing how big our community is and how vaping brings every1 together. Amazed at how big the vendors went with stalls and meeting the international vendors also the specials were insane and super amped I found my new favorite juice thanks to the vape guys called The One can't wait for next year's 1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

SparkySA said:


> my mind I had the feeling that we would be treated differently somehow.
> 
> I have a suggestion to this regard -
> A promo goody bag made up by the vendors, stuff we could help market their respective brands like a hat(DIAMOND VENDORS or t-shirt(ECIGGSSA) or a Addy stand(not sure who) it doesnt have to cost alot. The cost could be recovered from paying let's say R50 more per ticket for ECIGGSSA forum members that RSVP and payable at venue (just an idea) different obviously from the support staff
> 
> I dunno I'm just spit balling here, please don't crucify me over this I'm just giving my honest opinion here, I might be full of crap or I might have a valid point it's up to the reader of this thread.


Would it be fair to members thats been on the forum for years with thousands of helpfull posts to get the same as people that join just before Vapecon so they could get something? Look how many people joined forum just before Vapecon to enter comps and havent post anything since.

My personal opinion. Name tags is nice for those who want one . Wellknown longtime members will get the respect/acknowledgement from fellow members/vendors. This is Vapecon and not Ecigssa getogether. If non forum members start to feel as outsiders at Vapecon, it will die a slow death

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Would it be fair to members thats been on the forum for years with thousands of helpfull posts to get the same as people that join just before Vapecon so they could get something? Look how many people joined forum just before Vapecon to enter comps and havent post anything since.
> 
> My personal opinion. Name tags is nice for those who want one . Wellknown longtime members will get the respect/acknowledgement from fellow members/vendors. This is Vapecon and not Ecigssa getogether. If non forum members start to feel as outsiders at Vapecon, it will die a slow death


Make sense, didn't think of it that way, but I did recommend the cost addition to prevent that.

The thing is there are more pros than cons to this. 

1. vendors constantly post new hardware here, new juices so the exposure to their brands increase
2. a Rsvp member that is going is valuable in the sense that they know how much prep and effort went into the event, we are walking in knowing what to expect. 

3. The vendors can add marketing material in those goodie bags hats, Keychains lanyards, branded Addy stand, branded cotton samples branded juice samples, t-shirts the sky is the limit and I for one would not mind adding R50 to my ticket price to go towards eciggs to arrange this it could help cover a car guard or a mobile toilet. 

Remember the goodies are free from the vendors, but it's a marketing platform available and if it makes the forum members feel special for a day I say go for it, the respect will always go to the long term members, founders, admins support staff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Safz_b

Didn't see you @X-Calibre786 

You Should have came and spoken with hubby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Acidkill

Was my first vapecon and it was brilliant! Awesome specials, nice meeting the vendors, great vibe and enjoyed the Balkan burgers. Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Acidkill said:


> Was my first vapecon and it was brilliant! Awesome specials, nice meeting the vendors, great vibe and enjoyed the Balkan burgers. Well done guys!


Those Burgers !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill

Cornelius said:


> Those Burgers !!!!


I know right. Was dreaming of them today

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got back to Durbs at 14:00 after driving from PTA to Sandton to pick up my Mother in Law and then back home... collapsed on the bed and slept for 3 hours... just woke up and now time to catch up... VapeCon was fantastic... @Silver and the team were awesome and I have to say things ran really well which made my time really awesome! My body is going to take a while to recover because according to my iPhone my average distance each day from Thursday was around the 14km mark with Saturday being a record distance of 15.7km's!

Thank you to all the people who came up to say hello! I must say it's probably the part I love most... meeting forum members!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Daniel

Best part meeting the faces behind the forum names nice seeing all of you and got to have a beer with a few. 
@Alex (and your lighty) @Kuhlkatz sorry I couldn't help out more but was great meeting you okes and having a few lags that's what it's all about..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Wilco said:


> Vapecon 2019 spoils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Please post your pic on this thread ? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-me-your-vapecon-2019-loot.t61952/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinykey

It was awesome.. Great to see sum ppl.. Putting name to a face... And vendors was amazing great info giving.. I spoke to friend and he would like to attend next and do sum stuff that side..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Got back to Durbs at 14:00 after driving from PTA to Sandton to pick up my Mother in Law and then back home... collapsed on the bed and slept for 3 hours... just woke up and now time to catch up... VapeCon was fantastic... @Silver and the team were awesome and I have to say things ran really well which made my time really awesome! My body is going to take a while to recover because according to my iPhone my average distance each day from Thursday was around the 14km mark with Saturday being a record distance of 15.7km's!
> 
> Thank you to all the people who came up to say hello! I must say it's probably the part I love most... meeting forum members!



@Rob Fisher 15km!!! Crikey - I'd better start getting in shape for next year.

And the BIG QUESTION is - did you wear your new shoes and were they comfy?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher 15km!!! Crikey - I'd better start getting in shape for next year.
> 
> And the BIG QUESTION is - did you wear your new shoes and were they comfy?



@Hooked I did wear my Joe Nimbles the first day out but switched to my Under Armour shoes because they have way better cushioning. The Joe Nimbles are outstanding for light work but when the going gets tough Under Armour is the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

This is a great thread - thanks for starting it @Wilco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

EVERYTHING! This year was something special!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Pro's

Great atmosphere
Very friendly and helpful vendors (Especially Gatecrasher Vape House who ran out of stock of some of his juices, but phoned me today to ship exactly what I wanted to buy from him. He really went out of his way. )
Great layout
Amazing specials
Awesome food and drinks vendors
Clean toilets
Wide selection of vendors and stock
Ample Parking
Con's

The sound was a tad on the loud side. There were times either I or the vendor had to stop mid sentence and wait to continue our conversation because we could not hear a word either of us were saying. This was only when the mike was used though, the background music was the perfect volume.
Waiting another year before the next Vapecon

Once again, A very big thank you goes out to @Silver , @Rob Fisher , the VapeCon Staff and all the amazing Vendors for making yet another VapeCon a resounding success.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Wilco

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences. It is really great to see the community enjoyed Vapecon this year and also to those sharing their Cons. That is the best way to improve Year upon Year.

@Silver you did a great job organizing this. Giving all of us 2 days of vaping. Personally Sunday was better due to the fact that it was not as crowded and I could interact with most vendors much better. 

Also a shout out to the vapecon team who wished my friend a happy birthday on Sunday, for a new vaper that made him feel right at home. 

And then the best part Finally putting faces to the names from the forum. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Wilco said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences. It is really great to see the community enjoyed Vapecon this year and also to those sharing their Cons. That is the best way to improve Year upon Year.
> 
> @Silver you did a great job organizing this. Giving all of us 2 days of vaping. Personally Sunday was better due to the fact that it was not as crowded and I could interact with most vendors much better.
> 
> Also a shout out to the vapecon team who wished my friend a happy birthday on Sunday, for a new vaper that made him feel right at home.
> 
> And then the best part Finally putting faces to the names from the forum.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


DON'T let the Sunday secret out! 

@Wilco is lying... Saturday is by far the quietest day to go... EVERYONE should go on Saturday. Sunday is just too crowded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

First Vapecon for me as well, had the privilege of taking my wife along, who is becoming more vaper and less smoker every day.
We had to do quite a rush through, because we had to pick up the kids from their grandparents, so we were not there for very long.

Pros:
1) The event was organised amazingly well. At no point did we struggle to see, find navigate etc. The stalls were well staffed, with enough people available to help and set up testers.
2) It was great to get exposure to different juice manufacturers and have so many friendly people to interact with.
3) The vibe was great (for the most part).
4) My wife DL'd like a champ, I was worried that she wouldn't be able to keep up with testing, but she blew clouds for ages.
5) Seeing some of the members running about with their nametags, got to meet @Oupa and @Rude Rudi at the VM stand (thanks for the swabs btw!). Our time constraints meant we missed chatting to @Silver , @Christos and @Rob Fisher , so that will be on next year's list.
6) The DIY comp juices, they were DAMN good.

Cons:
1) Some of the more interesting vendors had no testers set up, making it really hard to decide blind on a juice. My wife is still new and needs to taste before buying, as many of the juices she thought she would like, turned out to be a bust. I would even be willing to pay a "tester fee" in the future to make sure you can sample all the juices you want to.
2) The Taco Kombi was a huge bust, our Chicken Tacos had a heap of burnt crumbs (which may or may not have been chicken at some point) at the bottom of the taco. We were so excited about tacos, but should have gone for the Balkan Burgers instead.
3) Some attendees had a number of snide comments about my wife, about how she looked and the fact that she did not carry her own vape mod around. Get screwed, carrying a big mod and chucking clouds makes you no better than my wife using a Pico and MTL Dvarw that I carried around in my pocket. Your huge mod is probably compensating for something, just saying.
4) The first one can get to a point of overload quite quickly, especially if pressed for time. We wanted to do to much in the time we had and Franciske eventually said she can't try another juice or she would fall over. Next year we will have a much better idea of what she would want to have a go at in advance. We will also do have the stalls, then eat, then the other half.

All in all, we had a great time and we are already looking forward to next year! Hopefully we can catch some of the giveaways next year. I agree completely with an earlier post about adding a fee to the ticket prices and including a goodie bag. It would be fantastic to get a bunch of sample sized juices, maybe some cotton, coils etc, not because I want some free stuff, but to get some exposure to more of what is out there. It also doesn't need to include items from every vendor at Vapecon, maybe something like:
Every bag will contain at least:
5 X 10ml juice samples
1 X Random 60ml juice
2 X random battery wraps
1 X Random set of coils
Etc Etc Etc... you get the idea.

Thanks to everyone involved, the event was great and you could see how much passion went into it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b

@CJB85 glad your wife managed the DL!!
Sorry People had snide things to say nobody should be judged for their personal preference and definitely not for the way they look.

Sorry I didnt see you guys I Was hoping to meet her, maybe next time I will

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

Safz_b said:


> @CJB85 glad your wife managed the DL!!
> Sorry People had snide things to say nobody should be judged for their personal preference and definitely not for the way they look.
> 
> Sorry I didnt see you guys I Was hoping to meet her, maybe next time I will


Yeah, we missed most of the forum members, but we were pushing to get through everything. I think we will take it a lot slower next year, do more of a people day, rather than an items day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

CJB85 said:


> 5) Seeing some of the members running about with their nametags, got to meet @Oupa and @Rude Rudi at the VM stand (thanks for the swabs btw!). Our time constraints meant we missed chatting to @Silver , @Christos and @Rob Fisher , so that will be on next year's list.



It was good meeting you @CJB85 - the invoice for the alcohol swabs is in the mail!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> It was good meeting you @CJB85 - the invoice for the alcohol swabs is in the mail!!


Just for the record... I did offer to pay cash . We still wanted to cycle back and pick up some of the VM juice, but just ran out of time.
I am however doing some 0 Nic Pango in my new RDA on the Invader 4X today... Pango is one of yours, is it not?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> 3) Some attendees had a number of snide comments about my wife, about how she looked and the fact that she did not carry her own vape mod around. Get screwed, carrying a big mod and chucking clouds makes you no better than my wife using a Pico and MTL Dvarw that I carried around in my pocket. Your huge mod is probably compensating for something, just saying



I brought with me 3 RDA's but forgot the mod I was planning to use them with. So I was walking around with a Pico squeeze and a Wasp RDA. And I didn't give a rats ass of what anybody thought because it worked beautifully for me. 

In my books Pico's are still the most reliable regulated mods ever made. I find no shame in carrying mine around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

CJB85 said:


> Just for the record... I did offer to pay cash . We still wanted to cycle back and pick up some of the VM juice, but just ran out of time.
> I am however doing some 0 Nic Pango in my new RDA on the Invader 4X today... Pango is one of yours, is it not?



I have a Pango One Shot but I think you are referring to a juice which launched with the same name long after I launched my Pango...


----------



## CJB85

Rude Rudi said:


> I have a Pango One Shot but I think you are referring to a juice which launched with the same name long after I launched my Pango...


Nope... mine was mixed from the one shot, so I guess it has to be yours. The 0 Nic made the juice a bit of a let-down on single coil RTA's... I now have it in a dual coil (0.13ohm) RDA build, on top of a pot mod and it is a different kettle of fish altogether. I love the slight bitterness that the papaya gives to it. I am tempted to drop some ice in there to see what it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Adephi said:


> I brought with me 3 RDA's but forgot the mod I was planning to use them with. So I was walking around with a Pico squeeze and a Wasp RDA. And I didn't give a rats ass of what anybody thought because it worked beautifully for me.
> 
> In my books Pico's are still the most reliable regulated mods ever made. I find no shame in carrying mine around.


The Pico is always in my daily rotation and will probably replace this one when it stops working. I spent the whole day with my Tesla Punk and Kayfun Lite, doing a tobacco MTL. I saw no need in taking any DL stuff along, as there was a DL vape on virtually every counter in the venue. I just found it a little sour that people now judge the type of vape you are into... that is the kind of shit that keeps people on analogues.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168

@CJB85 and @Adephi - I attended vapecon with my Luxotic BF and old Twisp CUE... also didn't give a rats ass about what anyone thought. 

They were probably jealous that they didn't have a wife to carry something for. Ignore them bud... they aren't worth the effort...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima

CJB85 said:


> The Pico is always in my daily rotation and will probably replace this one when it stops working. I spent the whole day with my Tesla Punk and Kayfun Lite, doing a tobacco MTL. I saw no need in taking any DL stuff along, as there was a DL vape on virtually every counter in the venue. I just found it a little sour that people now judge the type of vape you are into... that is the kind of shit that keeps people on analogues.



Flip they would have laughed at me. On a daily basis I use either my well-used Pico with my Wasp Nano or my RAM squonker with Dead Rabbit that has traveled a couple of rough roads (including falling and losing some '"non-essential" pieces of the body in the process). These two work flawlessly, are light weight and give great flavour. Furthermore I don't mind if they get scratched, etc. What the hell does that have to do with anybody else?

People are rediculous...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I lied when I said the best part was meeting all you guys... this is the best part!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> I lied when I said the best part was meeting all you guys... this is the best part!
> View attachment 176672


Is that a mic in your pocket?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Is that a mic in your pocket?



Hehehe I wish it wasn't but it was!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arthster

I couldn't make it so the best part of it for me is still having all my savings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

